# 3 platy fry have no color



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Out of the 50 platy fry 3 have no color. They are basically white, have very big eyes and seem to be stunted in their growth, They swim on the bottom of the tank- it seems to be an effort for them to get off the bottom.
I don't know if they have been like this from birth and I am just noticing them or if they were growing ok and something has gone wrong with them.
I have 10 normal fry that are about 3/4 inch long in the 10 gallon. I had the other 40 fry in a 5 gallon but have found a home for 20 of them so I am expecting to see the small fry start to grow.They of course are the same age as the 3/4 inch ones but have not grown as rapidly due to the overcrowding.
However I am curious about the colorless fry with the big eyes. Mom was olive green with black bands and dad was a gold with black bands and red sripes on his tail.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

These things happen. In fact, that's why we have so many colors available today; weird things kept happening and the right people noticed in time. Alas, not all mutations are good. ( actually, most are very bad )


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

so all the white platy fry have died. They made it to about 6 weeks.
probably too many mutations in them. Also I had one guppy fry from 6 months ago that died. It was neither male nor female and had a balloon shape body.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i have a half inch blue platy fry.It never grows and its back is pretty wierd.also he hangs out in the bottom.


----------

